# '04 Maxima 3.5SL - In-Cabin Microfilter Replacement How-To



## Gixxer (Oct 9, 2004)

http://www.madisonsportbikes.com/nissan
Simple as that!


----------



## lhjlmm (Aug 22, 2005)

Gixxer said:


> http://www.madisonsportbikes.com/nissan
> Simple as that!


can u put that page up again? i think your link is down.


----------



## Gurlie_J_Gurl (Aug 4, 2004)

Gixxer said:


> http://www.madisonsportbikes.com/nissan
> Simple as that!



nope, still not working


----------



## lhjlmm (Aug 22, 2005)

Does anyone know the secret to "disengaging the 2 hook tabs at the bottom
of the cover" for replacing the in-cabin microfilter? It looks pretty easy in the maintenance picture in our nissan manual (chapter 8), but I can't seem to "disengage" anything for the life of me. I just don't want to pay the $100 dealer charge if I can do it myself for $30. Thanks!


----------



## Apollos2 (Sep 9, 2005)

Anyone......Anyone...... This would be a nice bit of info and could save some money too.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

lhjlmm said:


> Does anyone know the secret to "disengaging the 2 hook tabs at the bottom
> of the cover" for replacing the in-cabin microfilter? It looks pretty easy in the maintenance picture in our nissan manual (chapter 8), but I can't seem to "disengage" anything for the life of me. I just don't want to pay the $100 dealer charge if I can do it myself for $30. Thanks!


Use a small pocket screwdriver...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

What has this web site got to do with changing the in cabin filter?

http://www.madisonsportbikes.com/


----------

